# BravMini for sensitive skin?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I recently learned our beloved groomer—who’s been off on medical leave for much of the past year—is likely not ever going to be able to do Peggy again. So the home grooming shall continue indefinitely! At least until I can find another unicorn.

I really struggle to get between Peggy’s toes and around her lips. The space directly under her nose is also tricky. I know the BravMini could really help with this. But! She’s got very sensitive skin. That’s the only thing holding me back.

Anyone use this particular trimmer on a sensitive poo? I would avoid the tops of her paws, which tend to be the most prone to clipper burn and irritation.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

You may be able to use it fine as long as it isn't a reverse trim. Using it with a forward motion will yield a longer clip length. More like a 15. It is so so useful for doing the lips! I rub vitamin E oil into the skin if I clip too close and it helps a lot with itching. But I can't comment on sensitive skin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> You may be able to use it fine as long as it isn't a reverse trim. Using it with a forward motion will yield a longer clip length. More like a 15. It is so so useful for doing the lips! I rub vitamin E oil into the skin if I clip too close and it helps a lot with itching. But I can't comment on sensitive skin.


I suspect it’s sensitive only based on how she reacted to the new groomer we tried in the fall. That groomer did a much shorter-than-usual FFT, and the rawness and itchy misery was intense, especially on her paws. I think her pink skin is much more easily irritated than the black.

When shaving the pads, is there a way to avoid going in reverse? The hair seems to grow every which way.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I suspect it’s sensitive only based on how she reacted to the new groomer we tried in the fall. That groomer did a much shorter-than-usual FFT, and the rawness and itchy misery was intense, especially on her paws. I think her pink skin is much more easily irritated than the black.
> 
> When shaving the pads, is there a way to avoid going in reverse? The hair seems to grow every which way.


I think I've seen a lot of groomers just do a flat cut across the pads without digging between them much. That would probably avoid clipping close. But the pad area may not be sensitive since that's what the dog is walking on. I've never had sensitivity issues with the feet. I do if I clip the face super close though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I think I've seen a lot of groomers just do a flat cut across the pads without digging between them much. That would probably avoid clipping close. But the pad area may not be sensitive since that's what the dog is walking on. I've never had sensitivity issues with the feet. I do if I clip the face super close though.


Ah! Okay. I’ve been trying to dig in there and scoop the hair out. Looks so easy in YouTube videos! I’m going to order the BravMini. I think it’ll give me much better control in tight areas, plus I don’t always have to use it right against her skin.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Fwiw, through trial and error, Ive found the #15 blade on a 5-in-1 to be our goldilocks length, the middle length. I could stick the webbing of my finger up to the blade without nicking it. No red marks on Basil. No catching on any flaps of skin. Itchiness was at a minimum.

The #40 and #30 were too risky.

I'm 100% sure that every grooming video I watched where they said to "be careful here" that I made an oopsie on Basil. The flap by her thigh got caught, I raked her cheek with the blades, and shaved too close on the back of her tail just north of her butthole (oops)

With a #15 length I dont have to think about it. So, it's a peace of mind.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I was able to do Elroy's feet with the Bravura 5 in 1. In between the toes as well. I have some areas of exposed hardwood, and plain linoleum that are slippery on his feet; I think trimming the hair between the toes exposes the pads to give him a better grip, so in between the toes is a target area for me. Yesterday was my first try with the clippers, and I basically just got him used to it. Touching him all over (just so he could hear it and feel the vibrations) with the clipper while it was on. I think he's ticklish on his feet! Trimmed a very little bit, but he was fighting me for the most part. Today, with the help of treats (regular Kibble), I completed both front feet and toes, and the left rear foot and toes. He had enough after doing 3 feet, so we'll have to finish the other one tomorrow.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It's definitely best to get in between the pads but a very light scoop will still get a decent amount of hair without really going close to the skin. I think you can work your way closer over time.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy is very sensitive to being clipped and cannot tolerate the mini. It makes her extremely itchy and her skin turns red. I use it to clean up around the bottom of feet.

Nova I can clip with the mini with no problems but she isn’t sensitive. I’ve used a 40 with no problems on her. I mainly use the mini on her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You have to work up to the close trims on the feet, I can do a 40 blade on the girls but a 30 blade is what I can to on Lenny, my mini Aesculap Exacta is a 30. And up until Leonard I used a full sized clipper on all my toys only using a 10 blade until the last 4 years, then I worked my way through a 15 blade, then a 30 blade.
Instead of trying to get in between the toes with the clipper I always pulled the hair up from between the toes and trimmed that, so you are less likely to cut or burn toes.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I really hope you post a review on the Bravmini if you get them! Those or the Wahl Peanut have been on my "I really want that but OMG FWOP you do not need to spend any more money on grooming supplies" list for a long time. That and a Dremel


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I really hope you post a review on the Bravmini if you get them! Those or the Wahl Peanut have been on my "I really want that but OMG FWOP you do not need to spend any more money on grooming supplies" list for a long time. That and a Dremel


I will for sure! Whenever another 6 weeks passes without a professional groom, I mentally add another hundred dollars to my tools-I-want-but-don’t-entirely-_need_ fund.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ah! Okay. I’ve been trying to dig in there and scoop the hair out.


Be careful poodles have webbed feet and those flaps of skin under the paw are easy to cut. I made Merlin bleed when I started grooming him, six years ago. After that I never tried to go deep inside the paw. Standards will be easier than toys for sure though.

Merlin has sensitive skin, like most apricots, and I use a 40 blade on the 5-and-1 Bravura or Arco on the face and feet. It’s probably the equivalent of a 30 on a regular clipper.

For the lips, don’t forget to stretch them towards the ears before clipping. And for the part under the nose, make sure to keep the mouth closed with one hand so Peggy doesn‘t lick the blade while it’s running (yes, it’s happened to me with Merlin too. Poor guy).


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I think I've been doing the same as Basil's Dad - the middle setting on our Bravura 5-in-1. But the "scooping" between the toes is easier said than done, so I'm curious about how you find the mini for that if you do try it. Getting the hair around the toenails is another challenge. I was able to do her feet without irritating her but there are a few shaggy areas still. I figure since I'm not clipping as short as the groomer, I'll have the "opportunity" to redo if I want to keep them clean, and I can keep touching up the tricky areas as I practice.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oonapup said:


> I think I've been doing the same as Basil's Dad - the middle setting on our Bravura 5-in-1. But the "scooping" between the toes is easier said than done, so I'm curious about how you find the mini for that if you do try it. Getting the hair around the toenails is another challenge. I was able to do her feet without irritating her but there are a few shaggy areas still. I figure since I'm not clipping as short as the groomer, I'll have the "opportunity" to redo if I want to keep them clean, and I can keep touching up the tricky areas as I practice.


I’ve not been shaving the tops of Peggy’s feet because I can never get them clean enough. The toenails are the worst! But I had some success yesterday tidying her paws up with scissors. It was actually kinda fun (carefully) cutting around them.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve not been shaving the tops of Peggy’s feet because I can never get them clean enough. The toenails are the worst! But I had some success yesterday tidying her paws up with scissors. It was actually kinda fun (carefully) cutting around them.


Are you doing the bottoms, and if so, how? I've have mixed success with my tickley-toed girl. Sometimes I can get in there and sometimes I can't but I feel like the underneath shag is the most important since that's the worst for collecting dirt, burrs, etc (ie, the main reason I do the feet at all)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Regarding scooping: here is a photo of the teeth width of bravura vs bravmini. This illustrates why the bravmini is GREAT for feet. It is much harder to cut the skin when scooping out the pads because the teeth are closer. You can still nick but they will be teeny nicks. I find that I just memorize the angles needed to scoop without hitting any webbing. It is not good to blindly scoop too deep.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Another note: I'm hesitant to admit it because I've never seen anybody else do this, but due to the narrow teeth spacing I actually use the bravmini to skim the edges of ear leather when I shave the ears. I have never cut the leather doing this. Looks really nice, better than I can scissor. Just have to take care with that bit of the ear that is a little pocket along the edge since the leather is super thin there.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I found the bravmini really useful for doing the feet and could get them much cleaner than using my andis 5 in 1. Starla was black, so not sensitive skinned (at all!) but I still found it best to go with the skin, otherwise it was a bit patchy. @Oonapup, I once saw a YouTube video mention flipping the clippers over and going towards the nailbed to get the hairs around the toenails and it really does work. Gets those pesky toenail hairs quickly and easily.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oonapup said:


> Are you doing the bottoms, and if so, how? I've have mixed success with my tickley-toed girl. Sometimes I can get in there and sometimes I can't but I feel like the underneath shag is the most important since that's the worst for collecting dirt, burrs, etc (ie, the main reason I do the feet at all)


I’m doing the pads, but not well! I have the most success holding her feet the way I would hold a horse’s. Have you ever picked a horse’s hooves? If not, it’s worth a google! That position seems to help Peggy maintain her balance, so she’s less likely to fight me.

But I’m hoping the BravMini will make it even easier.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Another note: I'm hesitant to admit it because I've never seen anybody else do this, but due to the narrow teeth spacing I actually use the bravmini to skim the edges of ear leather when I shave the ears. I have never cut the leather doing this. Looks really nice, better than I can scissor. Just have to take care with that bit of the ear that is a little pocket along the edge since the leather is super thin there.


Oh! I’ll give that a try! Thank you! I always seem to leave a little ruffle on Peggy’s ears. Hate it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I find it helpful to push the pads open with my fingers from the top of the foot to scoop in the back. I do a way better job of that than the tops. For the nails, I have been switching to the 40 setting and just touching the Bravuras down on the edge of the nail bed and can get way less wispies that way. 

@Raindrops- thank you for the comparison picture. That just nudged the Bravmini up a spot or two on my tools I want list.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks like it’ll be here Friday! Excited to maybe finally get that moustache off.....


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m doing the pads, but not well! I have the most success holding her feet the way I would hold a horse’s. Have you ever picked a horse’s hooves? If not, it’s worth a google! That position seems to help Peggy maintain her balance, so she’s less likely to fight me.
> 
> But I’m hoping the BravMini will make it even easier.


Yep, I'm a rider so I know exactly what you mean. We haven't mastered staying standing for grooming. I've had the best luck with her laying down and just maneuvering around her to get all 4 feet. But hopefully we'll graduate to staying standing for more of the grooming session. In addition to practicing the foot handling standing, I think it will become easier as I get faster too, right now it's asking a lot from her to stay standing as I muddle through clumsily.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oonapup said:


> I think it will become easier as I get faster too, right now it's asking a lot from her to stay standing as I muddle through clumsily.


Yeah, this is very much where I’m at, too. Wish I had a poodle mannequin to practise on!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I finished Elroy's right rear foot tonight. Funny how the other 3 were easily tolerated, but the right rear, not so much. Shaving the tops was a piece of cake, but cleaning up the Shaggy pads (on the right rear) isn't really his favorite thing .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Update after first use:

I LOVE THIS THING. Peggy didn’t even flinch when I turned it on, just lounged on the deck in the sun while I lightly touched her all over and fed her the occasional treat. I then proceeded to clean the hair out from between her back toes. Easy peasy! The hair looked like it was evaporating.

She still doesn’t love having her front paws restrained so I let her continue lounging and just worked on them a bit without lifting them. Again, easy peasy. The only danger is taking off too much!!

I finished by skimming the blade over the hair on her body (nowhere near her skin) to clean up the endless wispies. Had one “oops!” moment when I carelessly angled it down and zipped off a chunk of hair on her side. Oh well.

Now I will wait to see how she reacts to her newly shorn pads. Hoping for no irritation. If all goes well, I might go back to shaving her feet.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Update after first use:
> 
> I LOVE THIS THING. Peggy didn’t even flinch when I turned it on, just lounged on the deck in the sun while I lightly touched her all over and fed her the occasional treat. I then proceeded to clean the hair out from between her back toes. Easy peasy! The hair looked like it was evaporating.
> 
> ...


That's great! Glad you like it as much as I do!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> That's great! Glad you like it as much as I do!


I would add it (or a similar trimmer) to the list of “almost essentials” for novice home groomers.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Update after first use:
> 
> I LOVE THIS THING. Peggy didn’t even flinch when I turned it on, just lounged on the deck in the sun while I lightly touched her all over and fed her the occasional treat. I then proceeded to clean the hair out from between her back toes. Easy peasy! The hair looked like it was evaporating.
> 
> ...


Do you plan to use this solely on feet, or would it be good for face work as well?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I would love to try the Brav Mini. I have never used a grooming tool at all. He is white and is so sensitive that they just use a 10 for the shortest. He likes his current groomer better than the others, but she does a sloppy job on face and feet. I wonder if I dare try it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy'sDad said:


> Do you plan to use this solely on feet, or would it be good for face work as well?


I’ll be trying it on her face next, specifically around her lips and under her nose, which she fights me on.

P.S. Can confirm it caused no irritation between her toes. Yay!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ll be trying it on her face next, specifically around her lips and under her nose, which she fights me on.
> 
> P.S. Can confirm it caused no irritation between her toes. Yay!


Great! Thanks for the reply. Post some finished face pics. I'm in the market for something like this.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FYI when you first try it on the face I'd put something on the skin to ward off irritation since her face is not used to that close of a clip. Vitamin E oil is my go-to since I have it on hand but various things will work.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Raindrops said:


> FYI when you first try it on the face I'd put something on the skin to ward off irritation since her face is not used to that close of a clip. Vitamin E oil is my go-to since I have it on hand but various things will work.


Do you put the vitamin e oil on before using the Brav Mini, or after?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Do you put the vitamin e oil on before using the Brav Mini, or after?


Afterwards


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Goodness, I just checked Amazon, BravMini prices from $83 to $179 ! Are they the same thing, just different suppliers?
Is there a better place to buy them? None of our local stores have them.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s just Amazon for you. They’re probably all the same, but some sellers jack prices way up. I got mine at chewy last year for $90.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Goodness, I just checked Amazon, BravMini prices from $83 to $179 ! Are they the same thing, just different suppliers?
> Is there a better place to buy them? None of our local stores have them.


I don’t recommend using Amazon unless it’s to purchase directly from Amazon or a trusted third party seller. Too many counterfeits. Always double check the “Sold by” and “Shipped by.”

In this case, the $83.99 listing is the one you want, sold and shipped by Amazon:









Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Bravmini+ Pet, Dog, Cat, & Horse Cordless Trimmer Kit, Purple (#41590-0438), Mini


Find Wahl Professional Animal Bravmini+ Pet, Dog, Cat, & Horse Cordless Trimmer Kit, Purple (#41590-0438), Mini and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





That’s about what I paid at chewy.com, which is my go-to for most doggy stuff. Really excellent customer service.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, I just checked Chewy. I will order it there instead as it is also 83.99. It is rather shocking how the reviews are all over the place, from horrible to awesome, both for battery and blades. 
Hope the one that comes to us is the awesome one! Should I order an extra blade at the same time?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Ok, I just checked Chewy. I will order it there instead as it is also 83.99. It is rather shocking how the reviews are all over the place, from horrible to awesome, both for battery and blades.
> Hope the one that comes to us is the awesome one! Should I order an extra blade at the same time?


The good thing about Chewy is that if you have any issues at all, they’ll help you out. They’ve never let me down, which is rare these days.

I didn’t order an extra blade with mine.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Just used my newly acquired Brava Mini+ today. Pics can be seen in my groom day post. The jury is still out. While I like the maneuverability and ease of use in tight places, it took some effort to get a smooth finish on Happy's face. Hopefully I'll get better results with practice. They're great on feet.


----------

